# Werbung für "Virtuelle Itemverkäufer" auf buffed.de?



## TheRealGrandM (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo liebes buffed.de-Team

Auf der Seite http://www.wowszene.de wird heute in einer News berichtet, dass sowohl auf "inWoW" als auch auf "buffed.de" Werbung für "Virtuelle Itemverkäufer" (Gamegoods und Gameconomy) zu sehen war.

Ich denke, dass hier jeder weiß, wie Billzard zu dem Thema steht und ich dachte auch die beiden betreffenden Seiten würden sich von  virtuellen Itemverkäufern distanzieren oder ist dies neuerdings etwa anders?

Ich bitte um Stellungnahme von euch zu dem Fall.

Grüße

GrandM


----------



## Thravvn (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo lieber TheRealGrandM,

letzten endes ists ne Gold- erm... Geld- Frage, die ganze Server Technik, Schreiberlinge und Schausteller wollen bezahlt werden. Bei den meisten Medien geschieht das durch - Werbung. Erfolgreich werben kann man nur, wenn die Werbung auf die Zielgruppe ausgerichtet ist.
Glaub kaum das nen Werbefutzi für Windeln auf die Idee kommt bei Buffed.de Werbung zu schalten. (obwohl für die ganzen Allianzspieler...)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe bis eben noch nichtmal mitbekommen, dass diese Firma Gold verkauft. Selbst wenn jetzt ein Blizzard Community Manager meint eine Stellungnahme zu fordern und buffed.de vielleicht aus dem Fan-Programm zu nehmen, sind einfach schon zuviele Leute buffifiziert -> Siehe den Thread  "Frag Buffed..!!"

Letzen endes sind's doch die Spieler, die Gold kaufen oder nicht: Olnigg 138: OnlineKrebs
Was sich jetzt wowszene davon erhofft kann man nur ahnen: "Payback" oder "Allianzschmiede der Fanseiten für Goldwerbeerlaubnis im Blizz-Fan-Programm"?

Ich nehm lieber Werbung(was auch immer) in kauf, als für die nächste Buffedshow/wowSzeneNacht 50cent zu zahlen oder ein Premium-, Gold-, Platin-Abo abschließen zu müssen^^.

mfg
der thravvn


----------



## Novadin (23. Mai 2007)

TheRealGrandM schrieb:


> Hallo liebes buffed.de-Team
> 
> Auf der Seite http://www.wowszene.de wird heute in einer News berichtet, dass sowohl auf "inWoW" als auch auf "buffed.de" Werbung für "Virtuelle Itemverkäufer" (Gamegoods und Gameconomy) zu sehen war.
> 
> ...



Das ist auch kein Fake. Ich hab die Werbung selber auf buffed.de gesehen. Hatte mich noch gewundert weil da so viel freie Fläche drumherum ist. Hatte die Werbung aber nicht als "Virtuelle Itemverkäufer" erkannt da ich sie nicht sonderlich beachtet hatte (nur die freie Fläche daneben).

Ist ja aber auch klar das Heinrich nicht jeden Banner selbst prüft ...

Grüße

Novadin

|EDIT| Da ist er wieder diesmal passend im oberen Werbefenster ohne freie Fläche.


----------



## TaZz (23. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen gesehen. Und wenn schon...für Blizzard ist es verboten, für buffed.de jedoch nicht. Das Banner war/ist für buffed.de eine Einnahmequelle und Blizzard hat damit dann recht wenig zu tun was andere Seiten machen. Wenn buffed.de es für richtig hält wird es wohl einen Sinn haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (24. Mai 2007)

Naja... als Werbeflächenanbieter kann mans sich nicht immer aussuchen, was derjenige, der die Fläche mietet, dort anzeigt. Bei einigen Anbietern kann man aber gezielt Angebote ausschließen, die dann nicht angezeigt werden.

Habt ihr ZAM oder Trantor denn mal angeschrieben? Ich denke, dass es nicht im Interesse von buffed.de ist, Goldverkäufer durch Werbung zu unterstützen.


----------



## kuchenbob (24. Mai 2007)

ja, ich bin auch gerade über den gamegoods werbebanner gestolpert.  ich finde überhaupt nicht gut, dass ihr solche leute hier werben lasst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe beruflich mit online-marketing zu tun.die aussage, dass man sich nicht immer aussuchen kann wer da bannerfläche mietet kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Man hat zwar nicht immer die Kontrolle was der Kunde da auf dem banner zeigt, aber man hat die kontrolle wer Kunde ist und wer nicht. Und für was sollten firmen wie gamegoods denn sonst werben wenn nicht für IG-gold oder leveling-dienste?


----------



## Melrakal (24. Mai 2007)

Ich hab ZAM deswegen mal angeschrieben.


----------



## Rubadub (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo also erstmal danke für den Post, wollte selber einen aufmachen als ich über das Gamegoods Banner gestolpert bin. Ich kanns einfach nicht glauben, was für eine Mentalität hier einige Leute an den Tag legen. Nach den Motto: Ist doch egal, dass Buffed Werbung für Firmen macht die Chinafarmer anstellt, die mir täglich mein Spielvergnügen verderben ( für das ich monatlich Geld bleche ), mich mit Werbung zuspammen und mir Rarmobs wegschnappen. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass diese Chinesen von solchen Firmen ausgebeutet werden. Wenn ihr sagt das ist ok, dass hier solche Werbung gemacht wird, dann is das genauso als würdet ihr selber Gold kaufen, weil ihr damit diese Firmen unterstützt und damit nochmal den Spielern bestätigt, dass es ok ist Gold zu kaufen. Ich finds einfach ganz schön daneben.

My 50 Cent


----------



## Melrakal (24. Mai 2007)

Und ich finds daneben hier so negative Stimmung zu verbreiten, bevor sich ein Offizieller dazu geäußert hat. Also Ball flachhalten, k?

Gruß
Mel

PS: Die Bannerwerbung ist verlinkt auf legal erhältliche Gametime-Cards/-Codes. Aber der Rest der Seite ist hier definitv deplaziert, da stimm ich euch zu.


----------



## Rubadub (24. Mai 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Und ich finds daneben hier so negative Stimmung zu verbreiten, bevor sich ein Offizieller dazu geäußert hat. Also Ball flachhalten, k?
> 
> Gruß
> Mel
> ...




Mir liegt nichts daran hier negative Stimmung zu verbreiten, ich kann nur nicht verstehen, dass es hier einige Leute auf die leichte Schulter nehmen....und da kommt bei mir negative Stimmung auf. Ich hab ja niemanden beleidigt oder so nur meine Meinung gesagt.


----------



## Melrakal (24. Mai 2007)

Dann ist ja gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wartet bitte ab, was das Team dazu sagt.


----------



## Varian (24. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich ist es ja recht schlau, was dieser Shop da macht. 
Es ist offensichtlich, dass es nen Goldseller ist, aber auf die Art erschleicht er sich einen Weg auf die Fansites. 

Werbung wird ja nur für die GTCs gemacht, aber nur ein paar Klicks genügen und schon ist man beim wirklichen Angebot dieses Shops und das ist Gold. (Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige, der ohne dieses Banner keinen Weg zu den GTCs findet?)
Als Goldseller hätte er das nie geschafft, aber so ist er in aller Munde. Selbst wenn man die Werbung entfernt, er hat seine Bekanntheit gesteigert. 

Ich hoffe das ihr mit gutem Beispiel vorangeht und dem Shop zeigt wo der Hammer hängt.^^ Damit auch erst garnicht noch mehr Goldseller auf die Idee kommen mit sowas zu werben.


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Community,

"Goldwerbung auf buffed.de" entspricht nicht den Tatsachen. Die Banner bewerben weder absichtlich noch unabsichtlich irgendwelche Goldwerbung der Anbieter, sondern Game-Time-Cards für verschiedene Spiele und ein Gewinnspiel. Dabei haben wir explizit darauf geachtet, dass sämtliche "illegalen" beziehungsweise von den Entwicklern nicht geduldete Inhalte auf den verlinkten Seiten nicht auftauchen oder beworben werden. Deplatzierte Gold-Werbung tritt also in keinem Banner auf buffed.de auf und wird von uns auch nicht unterstützt oder befürwortet. 

Gruß
  Euer buffed.de-Team


----------



## Varian (24. Mai 2007)

Dieser Shop ist doch aber nunmal ein Goldseller und ich brauch nur 2 Klicks um auf die Goldangebote zu kommen. Macht ihr es euch da nicht nen bisschen einfach? 

Nein nein, wir würden natürlich nie Goldselling beweben, aber wir haben kein Problem damit Goldseller zu bewerben, wenn sie sich hinter nem fadenscheinigen Banner tarnen? 

Ich find ihr legt da ne ziemliche Doppelmoral an den Tag. Das ist nicht etwa ein Shop der zufällig auch Gold verkauft, sondern ein Goldseller, der sich mit nem Trick auf die Seite schleicht.


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2007)

@Varian: 
Man darf gern seine Meinung kundtun, aber vorsicht mit Unterstellungen.


----------



## Varian (24. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Varian:
> Man darf gern seine Meinung kundtun, aber vorsicht mit Unterstellungen.



Was unterstelle ich denn? Ihr seid euch bewusst, was das für nen Shop ist und ihr macht trotzdem Werbung für ihn. 

Ich sehe da jetzt keinen großen Unterschied, ob ihr Werbung direkt für Goldselling macht oder einfach nur den Shop bewerbt. 

Zeig mir doch mal direkt bei dem Shop wo der GTC verkauft. Ich sehe da bestenfalls zwei Produktkategorien Gold- und Levelservice. 

Aus der eigenen Beschreibung:

GameGoods ist Dein Partner in allen Gaming Fragen, egal ob es um *WoW Gold kaufen*, *Power Leveling* oder *ganze Accounts* geht - bei uns finden Gamer alles zum Thema WoW und MMORPG.

Ich sehe da keinen GTC. Ich drücke auf euer Banner, komme auf ne schnell zusammengeschusterte Seite und klick ich da auf das Banner für irgendeine GTC komme ich direkt in den Shop, wo ich dann Gold kaufen kann.

Wenn man nach diesem Shop mit google sucht, finde ich nur Gold und Levelservice. Nichts mit GTC oder Gewinnspielen.

Entweder seid ihr sehr naiv oder ihr verschließt die Augen vor den Tatsachen. Nämlich das dieser Shop keine GTC verkaufen will, sondern dass ihr eure User zum Gold kaufen dahin schickt. 

Diese Werbung ist von vorne bis hinten ne Mogelpackung. Das muss einem doch auffallen. Ich versteh das wirklich nicht. Erklär es mir bitte. 

Als User sehe ich in diesem Shop einen Goldseller, der mein Spiel negativ beeinflusst und du möchtest mir jetzt allen ernstens sagen, dass ihr hier in unserem Wohle agiert? Ihr unterstützt mit eurer Werbung diesen Shop. Ihr holt ihn aus seinem Schattendasein. Eure Community sieht die Werbung und wird sich dabei natürlich denken, dass es ok ist, dort Gold zu kaufen, denn es wird ja von euch beworben. Ich bin der Meinung ihr habt eine Verantwortung eurer Community gegenüber und mit Werbung für diesen Shop kommt ihr dieser nicht nach. Ihr schadet uns wissentlich damit. Denn selbst wenn ihr es vorher nicht gewusst habt, was dieser Shop da anbietet, so wisst ihr es jetzt und diese Werbung müsst umgehend verschwinden.


----------



## TWEffect (24. Mai 2007)

Varian schrieb:


> Als User sehe ich in diesem Shop einen Goldseller, der mein Spiel negativ beeinflusst und du möchtest mir jetzt allen ernstens sagen, dass ihr hier in unserem Wohle agiert? Ihr unterstützt mit eurer Werbung diesen Shop. Ihr holt ihn aus seinem Schattendasein. Eure Community sieht die Werbung und wird sich dabei natürlich denken, dass es ok ist, dort Gold zu kaufen, denn es wird ja von euch beworben. Ich bin der Meinung ihr habt eine Verantwortung eurer Community gegenüber und mit Werbung für diesen Shop kommt ihr dieser nicht nach. Ihr schadet uns wissentlich damit. Denn selbst wenn ihr es vorher nicht gewusst habt, was dieser Shop da anbietet, so wisst ihr es jetzt und diese Werbung müsst umgehend verschwinden.



Entschuldigung aber bist du wirklich so naiv? Du zahlst 12 Euro an eine MMO Firma die es für wichtiger hält Interessenten bei Testaccounts Spamversand und Goldtells inkl. der vollen Markro UI nutzen zu lassen als Bestandkunden vor eben solchen Kram zu schützen und beschwerst dich dann hier bei einer Fansite? 

Der große Unterschied zu wowszene ist das weder buffed noch inwow für Goldhandel direkt auf der Startseite werben. Punkt. Sie tun es einfach nicht. Das eigentlich lustige daran ist das selbst der Betreiber von wowszene immer noch denkt Blizzard würde ihn wegen irgendwelcher Aussagen nicht mögen, auf die Idee das Blizzard aber kein Interesse daran hat die Spieler so offensichtlich auf Goldverkaufsseiten zu lenken, kommt er aber nicht. Es ist schon ein Unterschied wenn ich auf der Blizz Startseite eine Verlinkung zu Fansites anklicke und auf dieser mir dann gleich "Kauf GOLD Banner" erscheinen oder eben wie hier nur versteckt dafür geworben wird. Heuchlerei? Die Welt ist nunmal nicht nett und Fansites möchten in erster Linie Geld verdienen genauso wie wowszene auch. Oder denkst du etwa der Betreiber von wowszene macht das alles nur aus reiner Nächstenliebe ohne den Gedanken damit auch Kohle zu verdienen? Den einzigen Fehler den er dabei macht ist nicht so geschickt vorzugehen wie buffed und inwow. Natürlich wissen die was das für ein Shop ist, wenns dich stört dann besuche die Seite einfach nicht mehr. Dadurch sinken deren Werbeeinnahmen und die Sache berreinigt sich von selbst. Dann müsstest du aber auch so konsequent sein und dein WoW Abo kündigen da Blizzard auch nicht dagegen ernsthaft vorgeht und nach wie vor Goldwerbung im Spiel zulässt.

Der Witz ist ja auch das wowszene trotz Blizzard Sperre im Fansite Programm trotzdem weiter Werbung macht. Irgendwelche Hörspiele und Szenenews sind immer noch zichmal mehr Werbung als irgendein beiläufiges Kommentar gegen Blizzard das er einmal im Monat abgibt. Denk mal ganz genau nach warum die Seite wohl aus Blizzard Fanprojekt rausgefallen ist, kleiner Tipp: seine Kommentare sind mit Sicherheit nicht, eher sein schlechtes Verständnis für Marketing.

Wenn er nicht ganz doof ist baut er seine Banner ebenfalls um, verschenkt in seinen Sendungen kein InGame Gold mehr sondern Gutscheine für Gaming Cards und "mehr"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und fragt dann nochmal lieb und freundlich bei Blizzard an wie es denn nun mit der Aufnahme wieder sei. In dem er aber andere Seiten erstmal blosstellt erreicht er aber rein gar nichts, da muss er sich auch nicht wundern wenn Blizzard nicht mehr antwortet.

Übrigens, ich bin gegen den Handel von Gold und Gegenständen gegen RL Cash, solange aber Blizzard hier selber keine entsprechende Strategie gegen fährt, sind die Fansitebetreiber mit Sicherheit die letzten die damit anfangen müssen.

Meine persönliche Meinung zu diesen Thema ist übrigens das man ruhig etwas weniger heucheln könnte. Man muss sich wirklich fragen ob die Betreiber die Besucher hier für so dumm halten das nicht zu erkennen oder obs denen nicht einfach egal ist und die Gamingcards nur dazu dienen Blizzard kein Argument zu geben aus den Fansiteprojekt zu fallen. Den Kommentar "wir haben explizit darauf geachtet das keine illegalen Angebote erscheinen" könnt ihr euch aber bitte sparen wenn ihr die Leser nicht für völlig dumm verkaufen wollt. Mehr als einen Klick werdet ihr ja wohl auch in dem Shop gemacht haben.


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2007)

TWEffect schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung zu diesen Thema ist übrigens das man ruhig etwas weniger heucheln könnte. Man muss sich wirklich fragen ob die Betreiber die Besucher hier für so dumm halten das nicht zu erkennen oder obs denen nicht einfach egal ist und die Gamingcards nur dazu dienen Blizzard kein Argument zu geben aus den Fansiteprojekt zu fallen. Den Kommentar "wir haben explizit darauf geachtet das keine illegalen Angebote erscheinen" könnt ihr euch aber bitte sparen wenn ihr die Leser nicht für völlig dumm verkaufen wollt. Mehr als einen Klick werdet ihr ja wohl auch in dem Shop gemacht haben.



Und erneut Unterstellungen.


----------



## TWEffect (24. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und erneut Unterstellungen.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Eine Unterstellung wäre es wenn ich sage buffed.de macht Werbung für einen bekannten Goldseller indem Sie über ein neutrales Produkt die Leser auf dessen Seite schicken (Achtung Beispiel). Das habe ich aber nicht behauptet und werde es hier auch nicht tun. Ich habe eine persönliche Meinung und meine Gedanken dazu abgegben, nicht das behauptet das dies der Fall ist. Unterstellungen würde ich mir doch niemals erlauben wenn ich es nicht gleich mit einer Horde von Anwälten zu tun haben möchte. Das man hier seine Meinung dazu abgeben darf, hast Du ja auch selber nochmal ein Posting vorher geschrieben und nicht mehr habe ich getan.

Ach übrigens, kleiner Tipp:

Wenn man den Kauf einer Trading Card auf der von euch verlinkten Seite durchführt, wird innerhalb des Angebotes für Gold geworben. Ich bin mir sicher das dies bei eurer Qualitätsprüfung oder der von Gamegoods übersehen wurde das die Seite bei der man seine Bestelldaten angibt auf einmal "WORLD OF WARCRAFT GOLD UND LEVEL UP" anzeigt, hier hat man offensichtlich vergessen des Seitenheader oben anzupassen wie auf den übrigens Seiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rubadub (24. Mai 2007)

@varian: Das ist genau was ich auch denke. Sich hinzustellen und zu sagen, dass man "nur" für GTC geworben hatt, obwohl man weiß das die Seite eine bekannte Goldseller Site ist, halt ich auch für sehr fragwürdig. Jegliche Form der Unterstützung für diese Site, selbst wenns nur der Kauf von GTC ist, ist auch eine Unterstützung, dass diese Firma ihre Geschäfte mit dem virtuellen Eigentum von Blizzard weiterführen kann. Und das schadet nicht nur Blizzard sondern auch uns als Spieler. Also ich ziehe meine Konsequenz daraus wenn ich nochmal ein solches Banner sehe, werde ich buffed.de auch nicht mehr besuchen, was ich sehr bedauerlich fände, weil ihr ansonsten sehr gute Inhalte habt, aber mein Spielvergnügen ist mir wichtiger und ich unterstütze keine Goldseller Firmen.

LG


----------



## Varian (24. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und erneut Unterstellungen.



Kannst du noch etwas anderes sagen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass hier durchaus triftige Gründe vorgebracht wurden, warum diese Werbung eben ne Mogelpackung ist. Wenn ihr tatsächlich nicht weiter als bis zu dem Banner gekommen seid, tut es mir wirklich leid. Dann drück bitte jetzt mal drauf und siehe was sich vor deinen Augen auftut und dann sage uns, dass ihr mit ruhigem gewissen weiterhin sagen könnt, dass ihr keine Werbung für einen Goldseller macht.


----------



## Rubadub (24. Mai 2007)

Varian schrieb:


> Kannst du noch etwas anderes sagen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass hier durchaus triftige Gründe vorgebracht wurden, warum diese Werbung eben ne Mogelpackung ist. Wenn ihr tatsächlich nicht weiter als bis zu dem Banner gekommen seid, tut es mir wirklich leid. Dann drück bitte jetzt mal drauf und siehe was sich vor deinen Augen auftut und dann sage uns, dass ihr mit ruhigem gewissen weiterhin sagen könnt, dass ihr keine Werbung für einen Goldseller macht.


^

Ich kann nicht so recht glauben das Buffed nicht weiß, dass das Goldseller sind. Ich mein spätestens nach dem ersten Post in diesem Thread hätt ich mich doch gefragt: "Mensch, was steckt dahinter, wenn jemand soetwas behauptet?" Dann hätt ich mich selbst mal auf die Site begeben, um zu gucken was da wirklich abgeht, bevor ich ein Statement hier im Forum abgebe. Für mich hört sich das alles sehr fadenscheinig an und ich fühl mich gerade auch nen bissel verarscht muss ich sagen.


----------



## Rubadub (25. Mai 2007)

TWEffect schrieb:


> Der große Unterschied zu wowszene ist das weder buffed noch inwow für Goldhandel direkt auf der Startseite werben. Punkt.



Wieso kommt es dann das ich dei Bannerwerbung von Gamegoods auf der Startseite sehe...


----------



## Kindara (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mich die Tage auch verdammt über einen Gameeconomy Banner hier auf buffed.de geärgert. Auf deren Startseite gibts schöne Angebote für die Bestseller: 1000 Goldstücke auf dem Server soundso...

Naja, ich erspare mir das Ärgernis einfach mit ner Adblock Plus Filterregel, die Flashbanner sind eh ätzend.


----------



## TWEffect (25. Mai 2007)

Rubadub schrieb:


> Wieso kommt es dann das ich dei Bannerwerbung von Gamegoods auf der Startseite sehe...



Habe ich doch schon geschrieben. Du siehst Bannerwerbung für Gamecards auf der Startseite aber nicht für InGame Gold. Der Unterschied zu wowszene ist das die direkt mit Goldbannern werben und genau deshalb kann buffed und inwow auch einfach antworten das sie ja gar nicht für Gold werben. Wenn wowszene also geschickt ist machen dies genauso und schauen dann mal ob die ins Fansite Projekt wieder reinkommen. Wenn das nicht passiert kann man immer noch behaupten Blizzard hat persönliche Differenzen mit der Seite. Wenn wowszene dann aber wiederreinkommen würde oder buffed und inwow nun aus den Fansitesupport rausfliegen, sind die Behauptungen aus der Luft gegriffen.

Die Goldseller sind ja auch nicht dumm, IGE hat Thottbot und Allkhazam übernommen um so Werbung schalten zu können die anderes schwieriger war durchzubringen (gut mittlerweile haben die den Goldverkauf abgegeben weil sie gemerkt haben das sie mit Werbung auf den Seiten mehr Geld machen). Gamegoods fährt halt eine andere Strategie gerade die, das muss man denen lassen, ziemlich geschickt gemacht ist.

Rein von der Aussage hergesehen ist es also richtig wenn inwow und buffed behaupten sie werben nicht direkt für den Kauf von Gold, die Frage ist halt ob man noch glaubwürdig ist wenn man einerseits die Position vertritt keinen Goldkauf fördern zu wollen (ich glaube zumindest das sie das getan haben, der Eindruck in den bisherigen News und Berichten war zumindest so) und andererseits dann mit den Wissen das es sich bei der Firma um einen Goldhändler handelt dann trotzdem diese weiter eine Plattform bietet. Denn spätestens mit den Hinweis in diesen Thread kann buffed ja nicht mehr wirklich behaupten sie wüssten nicht was da auf der Seite so alles angeboten wird. Mir kann auch keiner erzählen das man 1000 InGame Gold für 25 Euro anbieten kann ohne das Bots genutzt oder Asiaten ausgebeutet werden. Oh....das war wohl nun wirklich eine Unterstellung mit den Bots von mir, da kann sich ja Gamegoods mit ihren Sitz in Bukarest ja gerne bei mir melden wenn sie meinen das wiederlegen zu können.

Ich finds halt persönlich etwas entäuschend da ich Heinrich Lenhardts Arbeit durch die Happy Computer damals schon sehr geschätzt habe, keine Ahnung in wie weit er überhaupt Einfluss darauf hat welche Anzeigen hier geschaltet werden oder nicht, aber ich hätte es einfach nicht erwartet das hier Werbeverträge mit Firmen eingegangen werden die auf dem RMT Markt tätig sind.


----------



## sharzull (25. Mai 2007)

ich denke da macht ihr es euch zu einfach *g*

hier eure werbung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier die 1. seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier die 2. seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varian (26. Mai 2007)

Schade, dass sich hier von den Verantwortlichen nicht mehr dazu geäußert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindara (26. Mai 2007)

Naja, einer der Verantwortlichen hat sich ja gemeldet - was erwartest du sonst noch?

Glaubst Du da schreibt wer ein "jo, wir haben Assi-Werbung geschaltet, wir brauchten das Geld. Klar, wir haben darauf geachtet das zwar der Firmenname sichtbar war, aber deren eigentliche Dienstleistung einen Zusatzklick gebraucht hat um von heuchlerischen Gewinnspiel zu den eigentlichen Angeboten zu kommen..." - nee, sowas wird sicherlich nicht passieren


----------



## Varian (26. Mai 2007)

Kindara schrieb:


> Naja, einer der Verantwortlichen hat sich ja gemeldet - was erwartest du sonst noch?
> 
> Glaubst Du da schreibt wer ein "jo, wir haben Assi-Werbung geschaltet, wir brauchten das Geld. Klar, wir haben darauf geachtet das zwar der Firmenname sichtbar war, aber deren eigentliche Dienstleistung einen Zusatzklick gebraucht hat um von heuchlerischen Gewinnspiel zu den eigentlichen Angeboten zu kommen..." - nee, sowas wird sicherlich nicht passieren



Doch um ehrlich zu sein, erwarte ich sowas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man wollte uns hier für dumm verkaufen und nachdem wir was gesagt haben, ging die Show sogar noch weiter. Ich fühle mich persönlich schwer enttäuscht, wie leicht man doch seinen Moralvorstellungen über den Haufen wirft. Zumindest eine Entschuldigung hätte ich erwartet. Ein ok wir sehen ein, dass es falsch war und wir entfernen die Werbung, wäre mir zwar noch lieber, aber das ist wohl utopisch.

Wenn sich schon ein offensichtlicher Goldseller so leicht auf diese Seite schleichen kann, dann wird das sicherlich auch noch mehr Dinge geben. Praktisch kann man ja alles bewerben, solange das Banner nur nicht auf den ersten Blick zeigt, was es ist.

Ich persönlich ziehe meine Schlüsse daraus und werde buffed nicht mehr besuchen. Ich finde es traurig, dass hier scheinbar angenommen wird, man hat es mit kompletten Idioten zu tun, die nicht sehen was man ihnen da vor die Nase setzt.


----------



## Thravvn (26. Mai 2007)

Varian schrieb:


> Ich persönlich ziehe meine Schlüsse daraus und werde buffed nicht mehr besuchen. Ich finde es traurig, dass hier scheinbar angenommen wird, man hat es mit kompletten Idioten zu tun, die nicht sehen was man ihnen da vor die Nase setzt.



Danke für die Blumen, bye bye und can i have your stuff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten Klicks kommen bestimmt von irgendwelchen Krtikern, die unbedingt die böse Goldverkaufsseite screenshooten müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Verbände/Parteien, Demos  gegen Goldkäufer/verkäufer und der Ausbeutung der Farmer zu organisieren, ist bestimmt sinnvoller als Leute als "komplette Idioten" zu bezeichnen, die einfach mal Werbung ignorieren oder damit leben können.

*stellt sich gerade ne Demo vorm buffed hq vor*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...hrhr - wenn ihr sonst keine Probleme habt ist ja jut^^ have fun.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mir den Sachverhalt mittlerweile durchgelesen und das sich kein Verantwortlicher mehr zu den Aussagen äußert ist, meiner Ansicht nach, ein vernachlässigen gewisser Pflichten, die man von einem Admin/Mod erwarten kann. 

Man will das Thema offensichtlich totschweigen und hoffen, es auf die hinteren Beitragsseiten verbannen zu können. Sicher kein adequates Mittel um Vorwürfen aus dem Weg zu gehen, aber ein vielfach angewandtes. 

Ist das wirklich die Qualität von Buffed.de?


----------



## Melrakal (26. Mai 2007)

Naja... wir als Mods können da wenig machen. Das ist allein die Entscheidung des Buffed-Teams, wer Werbung schalten darf oder nicht.

ZAM hats die Tage so im IRC erklärt:

Diese Goldseller Firmen sind mit einem Angebot an buffed herangetreten, und durften die Werbung nur unter der Auflage schalten, dass man nichts von Goldverkäufen etc. in der Werbeeinblendung finden kann, auch nicht auf der verlinkten Seite. Gut, bei Gamegoods scheint das wohl nicht so geschehen zu sein, bei gameeconomy scheinen sie sich aber dran gehalten zu haben.

Ich mein... ihr könnt dem Team gern Vorschläge machen, wie sie anders die Serverunterhaltskosten reinbekommen. Aber wenn diese Goldsellerfirmen die einzigen sind, die Werbung schalten wollen, dann wird dem Team wenig anderes übrig bleiben als ihnen dies unter Auflagen zu gestatten. Von der Hand in den Mund kann sicher niemand leben.

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Derida (26. Mai 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> dass man nichts von Goldverkäufen etc. in der Werbeeinblendung finden kann, *auch nicht auf der verlinkten Seite.* Gut, bei Gamegoods scheint das wohl nicht so geschehen zu sein, bei gameeconomy scheinen sie sich aber dran gehalten zu haben.



hm, ich brauch bei beiden seiten genau 1-2 Clicks bis zum Goldangebot....


----------



## Noxiel (26. Mai 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich mein... ihr könnt dem Team gern Vorschläge machen, wie sie anders die Serverunterhaltskosten reinbekommen. Aber wenn diese Goldsellerfirmen die einzigen sind, die Werbung schalten wollen, dann wird dem Team wenig anderes übrig bleiben als ihnen dies unter Auflagen zu gestatten. Von der Hand in den Mund kann sicher niemand leben.
> 
> ...



Dazu müßte man wissen, inwieweit Buffed.de schon Angebote eingeholt hat. Wurden namhafte Fachzeitschriften angeschrieben, vielleicht große Online-Versandhäuser für Hard- /Software oder andere große Foren?

PC Games
Alternate
Geizhals

etc. Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten, wie ich finde, seriös Geld in die Kassen zu treiben als mit zwielichten Gold-Seller HPs.


----------



## Derida (26. Mai 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dazu müßte man wissen, inwieweit Buffed.de schon Angebote eingeholt hat. Wurden namhafte Fachzeitschriften angeschrieben, vielleicht große Online-Versandhäuser für Hard- /Software oder andere große Foren?
> 
> PC Games
> Alternate
> ...



Dir ist aber schon klar das buffed.de Computec ist ja ? .. also denk nochmal über deine Aussagen bezüglich Zeitschriften nach bitte *g*

Aber auch ich bin der Meinung das man das "Geldproblem" anders lösen sollte.... wie ist sicherlich eine schwierige Aufgabe... aber die "Kunden(User)" veralbern wollen ist sicherlich nicht der "richtige" Weg.

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Derida (26. Mai 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> etc. Es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten, wie ich finde, seriös Geld in die Kassen zu treiben als mit zwielichten Gold-Seller HPs.



Desweiteren seh ich da noch ein anderes Problem.... die Leute wollen News, Buffed-Show/Casts, eine tolle Datenbank, Maps, Videos, Guides, bla blub ... das alles natürlich am besten gestern schon und selbstverständlich kostenlos...

Und ganz ehrlich... viele User blocken die Werbung einfach weg = keine Einnahmen
Bezahlen für die Shows/Casts, geschweigeden für die News/Content will auch keiner (selbst wenn es "nur" 1 Euro/Monat wäre würden hier schon bei 95% der User die Alarmglocken angehen) = keine Einnahmen
Amazon/Sonstige "Shop-Ads" benutzt auch keine Wurst.... jeder gibts da lieber selber www.amazon.de ein und bestellt für sich selbst anstatt anderen mal die paar Cent Provision zu gönnen die man dort bekommt...

usw. usw. usw.

Dennoch gilt für mich bei Goldwerbung: No way!


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2007)

Wegen was man alles ein Fass aufmachen kann, wow. ^^

Nur weil seit den ganzen Jahren auf buffed.de nunmal 'ne Werbung von einem Anbieter kommt, der >>UNTER ANDEREM<< auch Gold verkauft, wird das hier gleich breitgetreten und Stellungnahmen verlangt als wäre es sonstwas schlimmes.

Inzwischen weiß doch fast jeder WoW-Spieler, dass man Gold kaufen kann. Und wer Gold kaufen will, für den sind solche Werbungen ohnehin irrelevant. Der findet bei eBay oder durch Google genug Stoff.

Goldverkäufer wirds in solchen Spielen immer geben. WoW ist schließlich nicht das erste MMOG, wo solch ein Markt vorhanden war und abgedeckt wurde.


----------



## splen (26. Mai 2007)

Derida schrieb:


> .... die Leute wollen News, Buffed-Show/Casts, eine tolle Datenbank, Maps, Videos, Guides, bla blub ... das alles natürlich am besten gestern schon und selbstverständlich kostenlos...
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich... viele User blocken die Werbung einfach weg = keine Einnahmen
> Bezahlen für die Shows/Casts, geschweigeden für die News/Content will auch keiner (selbst wenn es "nur" 1 Euro/Monat wäre würden hier schon bei 95% der User die Alarmglocken angehen) = keine Einnahmen
> ...




100% sign

Man kanns ja auch so sehen:

/ironie on
Die buffed-Community besteht zu 100% aus Nicht-Goldkäufern. GameGoods & Co. zahlen also Geld an buffed.de, um Werbebanner zu schalten, die ihre eigentliche Zielgruppe total verfehlt. Ergo trägt buffed.de dazu bei, dass diese® Anbieter Geld zum Fenster rauswirft .... alles prima!
/ironie off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numek (27. Mai 2007)

Die offizielle Antwort war ja wohl mal der pure Hohn. Denn dieses Gewinnspiel von Gamegoods ist ja nun mal ein veritables Feigenblatt. 

Es stellt sich doch ganz schlicht und ergreifend nu eine Frage: Will Buffed auf der Suche nach neuen Einnahmequellen mit Goldverkäufern ins Geschäftkommen, oder nicht. Sollte die Antwort ja lauten, dann erwarte ich aber auch eine ehrliche Positionierung zu dem Thema und nicht ein solches "Pseudo-Sich-aus-der-Affäre-ziehen".


----------



## Noxiel (27. Mai 2007)

Derida schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar das buffed.de Computec ist ja ? .. also denk nochmal über deine Aussagen bezüglich Zeitschriften nach bitte *g*
> 
> Aber auch ich bin der Meinung das man das "Geldproblem" anders lösen sollte.... wie ist sicherlich eine schwierige Aufgabe... aber die "Kunden(User)" veralbern wollen ist sicherlich nicht der "richtige" Weg.
> 
> Just my 2 Cents




Ich sprach von Möglichkeiten, und dass Buffed.de zu Computec gehört war mir nicht klar. Denoch wird mir niemand allen Ernstes versichern wollen, dass Goldseller die einzigen Einnahmequellen sein können. Wie gesagt, Spieler bringen mit die größte Kaufkraft im Hardware Bereich, warum sollten Online-Versandhäuser also nicht davon profitieren, wenn die offensichtlich größte WoW Datenbank dafür wirbt?



Derida schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Und ganz ehrlich... viele User blocken die Werbung einfach weg = keine Einnahmen
> Bezahlen für die Shows/Casts, geschweigeden für die News/Content will auch keiner (selbst wenn es "nur" 1 Euro/Monat wäre würden hier schon bei 95% der User die Alarmglocken angehen) = keine Einnahmen
> ...



Auch mal ganz ehrlich....Buffed.de war immer und ist immernoch kostenlos, was im Umkehrschluß bedeuten muß, dass viele User eben nicht die Werbung einfach "nur" wegklicken. Andererseits könnte Buffed.de aka Computec natürlich auch nur über eine große Portokasse verfügen. 

Amazon könnte rein theoretisch ja ermäßigte Preise für User anbieten, die sich über Buffed.de verlinkte Seiten anmelden und Ware bestellen. Nur ein Gedankenspiel. 
Es wäre natürlich toll zu erfahren, woraus sich Buffed.de bisher finanziert, aber zu 100% nicht nur aus Goldverkäufern.


----------



## Phoenixsun (30. Mai 2007)

das ist hier wie im Blizzard Forum, 
alle spielen ein Spiel, welches sie sooo lieben, dass sie da einen Haufen Freizeit reinstecken und trotzdem haben sie nichts anderes zu tun, als rumzunörgeln und zwar an allem und jeder Kleinigkeit.

Hier benutzt ihr eine Seite die unglaublich toll ist für mich nicht mehr wegzudenken ist. Ich liebe die Videoshow, die Berichte, die News, einfach alles, was die Seite  zu bieten hat. Und jetzt nörgelt da welche wegen so nem Müll rum. 
Ich find das echt schade.

Und so nebenbei, wäre das hier nicht erwähnt worden, wäre mir die Werbung nie aufgefallen.

Also einfach ignorieren, nicht so einen wirbel drum machen und diese tolle Seite genießen.


-Ende-


----------



## Kindara (2. Juni 2007)

Irgendwie bin ich hin- und hergerissen ob die neue Werbung soviel besser ist




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für wie doof halten die Betreiber der Seite hier eigentlich ihre Besucher? Das ist ja schon auf 9live Niveau.

Edit: Nein, das ist keine extra Hervorhebung - der rote animierte Rahmen ist Original...


----------



## Noxiel (2. Juni 2007)

Kindara schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich hin- und hergerissen ob die neue Werbung soviel besser ist
> 
> [Piccu]
> 
> ...




Die neue Werbung ist besser. Man mag sich zwar über ihren Inhalt streiten können aber nicht über ihren Wertegehalt. Es bleibt jedem User selbst überlassen ob er so dämlich ist, auf diese Art der Werbung einzusteigen oder nicht. Die Werbung für die Gold-Seller ist da schon kritischer, schließlich wirbt Buffed.de einerseits dafür, nichts mit diesen illegalen Machenschaften zu tun zu haben, geschweige denn diese zu unterstützen. 

Werbung muß sein, schließlich bietet uns Buffed.de einen kostenlosen Service, den wir auch weiterhin genießen wollen. Und wir wollen letztlich nicht vergessen, dass jede Art von Werbung irgendwo auf die Gutgläubigkeit des Käufers setzt.

Ich bin mit der neuen Werbung von Buffed zufrieden.


----------



## Natálya (5. April 2008)

Naja, ich hab mal ne Porno Werbung da oben gehabt, fand ich nicht so dolle. So Werbung gehört für mich nicht auf diese Art von Websites. Hab ich aber danach nie wieder gesehen, wurde also vllt. gesperrt oder was weiß ich.


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. April 2008)

Die Werbung auf der Seite wird über einen Betreiber geschaltet, der mehrere Werbeblöcke schaltet.
Wenn die Werbung mal etwas darstellt, die für buffed.de eher nicht passend ist, ist buffed.de selbst dafür meist nicht verantwortlich.
Nur, wenn die entsprechende Werbung da mehrere Tage ist. ;D

Man kann auch einige Anzeigen aus der Rotation sperren, wie es in diesem Fall wohl auch passiert ist.


----------



## Thursoni (6. April 2008)

Au man die Idioten von Wowszene.de haben auch nix besseres zu tuhen oder? Zu erst wollten sie Inwow immer beleidigen und fertig machen und jetzt auch noch Buffed.

Wie mich diese Deppen aufregen....


----------



## x3n0n (6. April 2008)

Der Thread ist schon etwas älter, also nicht ganz aktuell.
Bitte drauf achten.


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (10. April 2008)

Selbst im blizz forum habe ich schon Werbung für Chinagold gefunden... 
Ich denke mal blizz macht mittlerweile nichts mehr dagegen, so haben auch die "Neuen" eine Chance im Spiel gut equipt zu sein und wollen dann länger beibleiben! Und auch die "Neuen" zahlen ja monatlich ihren Beitrag... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

